# My $126 mount



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

4 months later I finally got it back yesterday. I'm happy with it.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

i like it, great job


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good! 

Can't wait to get mine back.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks great! how big was it, also what taxi did the work, I may need him for my 10lb walleye this winter (I hope):lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

It is 21" and I had it done by New Creations Taxidermy here in Bronson. He doesn't have a website though.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

That very well maybe, the best $126 dollar mount that I've ever seen.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to agree!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

How much do mounts like that usually cost? That looks real nice to me, great fish.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Frantz said:


> How much do mounts like that usually cost? That looks real nice to me, great fish.


 I could've easily paid $250+ for that. Most good Taxi's charge around $12 an inch.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

This is the fish directly out of the water.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Good looking mount!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bass, and a nice mount. Looks Great


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good StumpJumper.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

OK, I cleaned up all the BS in this thread. If it starts again, the thread will be closed and strikes handed out.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Gone Fishing said:


> OK, I cleaned up all the BS in this thread. If it starts again, the thread will be closed and strikes handed out.


 If you don't have anything nice to say.......:lol: by the way that is a good looking mount. I have seen worse for alot more money.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> OK, I cleaned up all the BS in this thread. If it starts again, the thread will be closed and strikes handed out.


Thank you John.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

jrsoup said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say.......:lol: by the way that is a good looking mount. I have seen worse for alot more money.


 Thanks.. The picture actually makes it look much worse than it actually does. It looks much better in person.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess I missed all the BS, but I had some thrown at me in the past. Thanks to the mods for keeping the crap of this site.

That is a very nice mount, of an impressive bass. WTG.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great looking fish and mount!!!


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hats off to ya John (cleaned up all the BS in this thread) Thanks & keep up the good work. Your work was needed for sure.


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice looking bronzeback. They do put up a great fight.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

ChasinSprints said:


> Nice looking bronzeback. They do put up a great fight.


 Yeah he escaped the net like 3 times, I thought for sure I was going to lose him.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Good looking mount.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice mount.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice mount. Don't catch to many that size. They usually avoid the net. Love those brown bass. Looks to dark for a St. Clair bass. Beautiful color on her.


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

for the money EXCELLENT!!


----------

